

Android vs iOS Game Sales Comparison - makeramen
http://games.greggman.com/game/android-vs-ios-game-myths/

======
ironchief
Uh, Myth #3 looks like it was proven correct. Apple users had 2x the
conversion rate (.18 vs .4)!

To be sure, conversion rate isn't the best way to measure Myth #3. The correct
measurement would be revenue per user (in app purchases, etc.).

~~~
mtgx
Well the usual "iOS makes more money per app than Android" is misleading
because from what I've seen it keeps referring to _paid apps_.

So for example if a dev has both a free app and a paid "pro" version on
Android, most will get the free one and make him money on ads (which isn't
counted in these charts), while on iOS he will only release one paid version,
so then it turns out on iOS he makes "more" from the paid version, than on
Android - for the paid version. But I don't think I've seen a report yet that
combines the total revenue per user or per app.

------
ZeroGravitas
I'm surpised South Korea did so poorly, I thought I saw numbers suggesting it
was equal to Japan for Android game profits.

